# International school in alicante



## Harrysdad33 (May 22, 2012)

I don't know if anyone can help me, but I have just received custody of my 6 year old son. I live in sant juan alicante. And I have just found out there is no places in year 2 with waiting list for the British school of alicante. One of my conditions of custody is that I send him to a British educated school. Does anyone have any ideas. Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Harrysdad33 said:


> I don't know if anyone can help me, but I have just received custody of my 6 year old son. I live in sant juan alicante. And I have just found out there is no places in year 2 with waiting list for the British school of alicante. One of my conditions of custody is that I send him to a British educated school. Does anyone have any ideas. Thanks in advance


:welcome:


have a look at the NABSS website - it's the association of British schools in Spain, and if I was going down that route I wouldn't send my 2 to a school not on their list

Schools in Spain | Nabss


actually there are a couple I know that I wouldn't touch even though they ARE on the list!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Couldn't you home school with occasional help from a private tutor? X


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojuanita said:


> Couldn't you home school with occasional help from a private tutor? X


homeschooling isn't exactly legal in Spain

have a look at the 'forms, education etc. etc...........' sticky thread & you find official links about this & some links to discussions, too


----------



## Harrysdad33 (May 22, 2012)

some great info thanks. looks as if im going to have to commission a bus journey into my budget as home schooling is deffo out of the question.

but thanks for the help. 

xabiachica, you mention that you would not send your kids to a few of these schools, and I dont expect you to mention which ones, but out of the selection on the list is there any you would reccomend??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Harrysdad33 said:


> some great info thanks. looks as if im going to have to commission a bus journey into my budget as home schooling is deffo out of the question.
> 
> but thanks for the help.
> 
> xabiachica, you mention that you would not send your kids to a few of these schools, and I dont expect you to mention which ones, but out of the selection on the list is there any you would reccomend??


the one nearest to me that I would choose to send my daughters would be LES Lady Elizabeth

it's essentially a bi-lingual school now, they run the UK curriculum alongside the Spanish one, so kids can do UK quals or Spanish


I know some of the teachers there


----------



## Harrysdad33 (May 22, 2012)

have you heard of newton college? this is the nearest one to me that may have places??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Harrysdad33 said:


> I don't know if anyone can help me, but I have just received custody of my 6 year old son. I live in sant juan alicante. And I have just found out there is no places in year 2 with waiting list for the British school of alicante. One of my conditions of custody is that I send him to a British educated school. Does anyone have any ideas. Thanks in advance


Blimey!
Congratulations on getting custody, but it's a difficult moment for you.
Is he with you now?
It's going to be tricky to find him a place now - we're finishing the school year! You might have to send evidence directly from the school secretaries stating that threre are no places for him now, and just try to secure a place for next year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Harrysdad33 said:


> have you heard of newton college? this is the nearest one to me that may have places??


I don't know it personally, but if it's Laude Newton College Bienvenidos a Laude Newton College it's run by the same company as the one I recommended & has a good reputation, too

and Pesky is right- there are only a few weeks left til the summer hols here in Spain - they finish about a month before the UK - so maybe try to secure for a place for September if there isn't one just now


----------



## Harrysdad33 (May 22, 2012)

they have a place at newton, glad its one of the good ones, as its the closest.

thanks everyone for your help :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Harrysdad33 said:


> they have a place at newton, glad its one of the good ones, as its the closest.
> 
> thanks everyone for your help :clap2:


good news indeed - come back & let us know how you all get on


----------

